# Distressing results | 20 SARM 'supplements' tested



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2020)

*Distressing results | 20 SARM 'supplements' tested*







*The British laboratory LGC has bought and tested 20 'supplements' containing SARMs from British web shops. Only 30 percent of the products contained the active ingredients listed on the label. Three quarters of the products were underdosed.**Study*
The researchers looked not only at SARMs, but also at the growth hormone booster MK677, the PPAR-delta agonist GW501516 and the Rev/Erb agonist SR9009. All these substances are on WADA's Prohibited List and are not be sold as dietary supplements in the EU. However their legal status in the UW is unclear.
The researchers bought their products from web shops which, according to their URL, were operating from the UK. The products came from the workshops of 12 different producers.
*Results*
70 percent of the products tested did not contain exactly the same active ingredients as stated on the label.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
Sixty percent of the products contained pharmacologically active substances that were not on the label. In most cases these were relatively low concentrations, but the researchers also found a few products with unlisted substances in concentrations that you can expect to have biological effects.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]











[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
In 35 percent of the tested products, substances that the label mentioned were missing. The researchers found 1 product that contained nothing at all, and 2 products in which all substances listed on the label had been replaced by other substances.
You will find more detailed information in the table below. Click on it for a larger version.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


The producers had also messed up the doses in their products. Only a quarter of the products contained substances in the quantities stated on the label, which means that three quarters of the products were not good. All the wrongly dosed products were underdosed.*Conclusion*
"The mislabeling observed during this study demonstrates uncertainty over both the contents and their concentrations and increases the likelihood of inadvertent exposure of consumers to a range of unapproved pharmaceutical drugs with no control over the daily dosage", summarize the British.
"In addition, the synergistic effect of consuming stacks containing multiple SARMs is unknown and the incomplete toxicity data available for these unapproved drugs emphasizes the significant risk to consumers, even where product labeling is accurate and reflective of the product contents."
_Source:
Drug Test Anal. 2020 Aug 3. doi: 10.1002/dta.2908. Online ahead of print._


----------

